
Web 2.0 and the return of the startup incubator - transburgh
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/business2/business2_archive/2007/05/01/8405644/
======
rms
I wish biotech investors were realizing that life science startups have gotten
exponentially cheaper as well. The local incubator thinks our company is
worthless because we don't have any patents.

------
zaidf
Obvious is an incubator?!

~~~
danielha
I think so. They "incubated" Twitter, I believe.

